# Mid - Top Dwelling Fish. Give me suggestions



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2008)

As per title I am now thinking of adding a small school of mid to top dwellers.  Something like Zebra Danios but a little less common/normal.  If Zebra size then I would get 6 or so.  Another alternative is dropping the temp to 25ÂºC and getting 10 or so WCMM.

Any other suggestions?  Nothing red or orange please.  Not my style at all. lol.

They must be fish that like to swim in the open and not hide away in the plants too much.

AC


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

Lamp eye killifish get my vote, subtle active and top dwelling.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2008)

Now you mention killifish I have had a quick look at several types.  The more colourful ones of course. lol

Good Idea

AC


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

I know how you love saving money, how about growing some from eggs?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Sep 2008)

They get my vote too. Although I've only seen them in flesh once, they were top dwellers and were active but not _too_ active if you know what I mean. 

There's not that much information about them around, but from what I've found they're great fish.


----------



## amy4342 (4 Sep 2008)

Hatchet fish are different, although you'd need to make sure the tank is covered because they have a tendancy to jump. Sometimes you can get nice marbled ones, although the silvers are nice too


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2008)

I wouldnt trust myself to be able to do the eggs thing.  shrimp hatcheries and all that.  I was look at an auction for 2 pairs of live killis.  in pink and yellow...I think Im losing my marbles. lol

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Sep 2008)

penguin tetras


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> penguin tetras


Good call, they kick ass.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Sep 2008)

Nannobrycon eques, rocket pencilfish are great.  they hover around at 45 degree angle and are very smart.

If you're going for killies then makes sure your tank is very tightly covered all they will jump out.  Epiplatys are great, especially E.dageti.  Much more subtle than many and good with other fish.  Aphyosemion and smaller Fundulopanchax are good choices too.  The males of those are very pretty but the females are a bit dull.  Great fish though.


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Sep 2008)

I think that rules Killies and hatchets out then.  I cut some large sections out at the back and side of my hood to allow me to lower/raise the lily pipe and feed in all the necessary hosing etc.

Those pencilfish look cool but I would guess hard to find.

I am now leaning towards the penguins or WCMM.

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I think that rules Killies and hatchets out then.  I cut some large sections out at the back and side of my hood to allow me to lower/raise the lily pipe and feed in all the necessary hosing etc.



I have the same and simply plugged them with filter floss.  Works great and no jumpers!



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Those pencilfish look cool but I would guess hard to find.



You can usually order them in if your LFS doesn't stock them normally.  They're great fish and I'm hoping to add to my shoal soon as they are rather old now and starting to die off.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Sep 2008)

What about Zebra Danios? I think they are really under-reated in the planted aquarium scene and probably prefer then rather than WCMM.


----------



## willjones (14 Sep 2008)

Would like to add my vote for pencilfishes, I've got 10 beckford's pencilfish and think they look great! I love their distinctive hovering swimming style, and mine are constantly breeding and the males spar all the time aswell. Just my 50 pence!


----------

